# Think Google respects your privacy? Think again



## Michael. (Nov 11, 2013)

Latest arrival.
.

*Think Google respects your privacy? Think again*

http://www.keepyouremailprivate.com/?FORM=ME09K7&OCID=ME09K7


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 11, 2013)

It's an ad for Outlook isn't it?


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 11, 2013)

_I use Google & Gmail & don't get any ads_


----------



## Michael. (Nov 11, 2013)

I also use Gmail and do not get any ads.

Most of us probably use an Adblocker.

If the original post is correct I guess people who do not use an Adblocker are inundated with ads.


----------



## Jambi (Dec 2, 2013)

I would be far more concerned with the fact that they own your email over the nusance of pop-up adds.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 2, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> It's an ad for Outlook isn't it?



Outlook.com accounts for about 75% of the spam I receive on a daily basis ...


----------

